# Doing Post in the Dark.......



## OnTheFly7 (Sep 22, 2016)

Just wondering if I am the only one who likes to do my "Post" in a dark room.

Not sure if it is good or bad, but I find that I can dial things in much better when I am in a dark room.  Rather than having the ambient light and the glow from other lights, not only in my eyes but on my screens as well.

I'm thinking it may just be me.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 22, 2016)

Probably not just you, but IMO, not the best idea since the lack of ambient is going to change the way you actually see the image.


----------



## mckownphotography (Sep 27, 2016)

I edit faster in the dark but when I do I always give a final spot check in normal room light. Same in reverse, if I edit in a lit room then I do a final spot check under dim conditions.


----------

